# Warranty question



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello!

I am looking at purchasing a couple used PB-13 Ultra's that still have some warranty left on them. I would be purchasing them from the original owner, and I am wondering if the warranty is transferable. I am seeing a number of posts through Google suggesting that there is - but I was unable to find anything on the SVS site. Could someone yea or nay this for me please?

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The warranty is transferrable. Please provide the original owner's name and contact information and the serial numbers for the subs and we will update the files for those serial numbers with your new information. We will also provide you with the exact date of build, so you will know when the warranty expires.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Ed - I will send an email shortly! 

Joe


----------

